# Removing the smell of cigarettes/tabaco?



## TToP (May 30, 2006)

Hiya people,

I need to remove the smell of cigarettes from my mother-in-laws car as after a recent hospital visit she had decided to give up smoking and understandably wants to get rid of the smell from the car. What products would you reccommend? Is not hevily stained on the inside but it does smell a bit in there, would it be worth getting some A/C cleaner too?

Thanks,

James


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Hire a rug doctor and do the carpets and seats with it.

Give the door cars a once over with some dilute APC and a cloth, trying not to get it actually wet.

Not sure on the headlining as this is easy to get wrong but I'm sure somebody will be along.

Another thing to do before all of this is to fire off one of those air fresheners specifically designed to get rid of tobacco smells and neutralise them. They are not expensive and should get rid of enough that you then have less to deal with.

Also fit a new pollen filter and leave the car to vent well plus make sure the ashtray is taken out and cleaned well. Ditto for cleaning the dash and other firm areas.

Erm think that's about it really.


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

a fogger will work wonders. Steer clear of febreeze and the like.. they mask for a bit, then seem to make it smell worse. (Fog machine with air freshener- fills car with a mist) A fogger will really "soak" into the fabrics and get the tobacco smell out. APC on all trim/etc followed up with some dash-fresh will also work. You may even need to get the interior of ashtry with some citrus scented cleansers as citrus seems to be one of the better tobacco smell cutters.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

reign said:


> a fogger will work wonders. Steer clear of febreeze and the like.. they mask for a bit, then seem to make it smell worse. (Fog machine with air freshener- fills car with a mist) A fogger will really "soak" into the fabrics and get the tobacco smell out. APC on all trim/etc followed up with some dash-fresh will also work. You may even need to get the interior of ashtry with some citrus scented cleansers as citrus seems to be one of the better tobacco smell cutters.


a fogger will still do the same thing, it will last longer but will still only mask the smell, you really need the use of something like the AS aromatek which uses a special cartridge which actually neutralises the tobacco smell


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Not having used the AS stuff I cant comment on that.

However for me I clean the carpets, seats and headlining with AG gear, removes the stains left by smoking and gets rid of the smell too.

Also put some stuff I got for free from the AG rep in the ash tray for a few days, seems to help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Would an enzyme based cleaner be suitable here?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes - AS Bio Brisk for example is quite effective on headlining , plastics etc and will neutralise the smell.


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

if your mother in law is /was a long time smoker then you'll have your work cut out! 
basically you'll need to remove as many of the interior panels as yo ucan from the car, all the carpetry will need a thorough deep clean, seats, door cards, roof lining, (not too much water on the roof lining or it will start to sag!) boot carpets the lot, as the smoke odour will get everywhere! 
when your happy that you have wiped down all the areas you can with a strong apc and cleaned all the carpets etc with interior shampoo/apc then ideally find the use of an AS aromatek and the anti bac. cartridge to finish the car off, that way you 'Should' have managed to remove most of the smell! 
Avoid the fogger machines! they reallly are a waste of time! all they will do is Mask the smell for 3-4 weeks! then it will be back! we used to have one at the garage and yes it did the job but its a Very short term soloution! its no wonder these machines can be had for £80 with the soloutions yet the AS aromatek is in the £200 range!! (hence get the use of!)

AS bio brisk or Brisk low foam are Very good products, both contain optical brightners too which always helps! but they are Very good products to use, bio brisk is better through an extraction machine and brisk low foam better as a hand applied cleaner in my experience!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Woolite for the head lining.....:thumb:



cheezemonkhai said:


> Hire a rug doctor and do the carpets and seats with it.
> 
> Give the door cars a once over with some dilute APC and a cloth, trying not to get it actually wet.
> 
> ...


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> Not having used the AS stuff I cant comment on that.
> 
> However for me I clean the carpets, seats and headlining with AG gear, removes the stains left by smoking and gets rid of the smell too.
> 
> Also put some stuff I got for free from the AG rep in the ash tray for a few days, seems to help.


:thumb:


----------

